# Threadlocker for shock absorber bolts



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

Do not use the red, which is what you have, as it's the "heat to release" type. 

Get/use the blue ( 24200 ).

Or feel free to use it ( the high strength ), knowing that you'll probably snap the bolts next time you attempt to take them off.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've never snapped a bolt off when changing shocks, if you do it's because of rust.
I agree blue is the way to go.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

joecaption said:


> I've never snapped a bolt off when changing shocks, if you do it's because of rust.
> I agree blue is the way to go.


According to the Dakota forums they have a tendency to break. One of them listed the size znd thread count(can't think of it off hand) and said to get grade 8.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Chokingdogs said:


> Do not use the red, which is what you have, as it's the "heat to release" type.
> 
> Get/use the blue ( 24200 ).
> 
> Or feel free to use it ( the high strength ), knowing that you'll probably snap the bolts next time you attempt to take them off.


It's a 99 w/ 50,000 original miles. Last set of shocks it will see til it goes to dodge land in the sky.


----------

